# Will the Monarchs win the championship again?



## KoBe & BeN GoRdOn! (Aug 4, 2005)

No.


----------



## Cometsbiggestfan (May 14, 2003)

Yes. I think they have a good chance of repeating.


----------



## 4ever_bball_fan (Aug 5, 2004)

I don't think any team will be able to repeat any time soon. Free agency is moving the talent around, and the money isn't an enticement. Free Agents will move to teams they think can win it all. Sacto will still be strong next season, I certainly believe, but watch out for CT, Phoenix, and even the Comets next year. The San Antonio Silver Stars are a year or two away from beating up on some teams, so I think it is fruitless to think that any team will be able to repeat.

As much as I love LJ, even her presence isn't going to be enough to bring it home to Seattle any time soon.


----------



## KoBe & BeN GoRdOn! (Aug 4, 2005)

4ever_bball_fan said:


> I don't think any team will be able to repeat any time soon. Free agency is moving the talent around, and the money isn't an enticement. Free Agents will move to teams they think can win it all. Sacto will still be strong next season, I certainly believe, but watch out for CT, Phoenix, and even the Comets next year. The San Antonio Silver Stars are a year or two away from beating up on some teams, so I think it is fruitless to think that any team will be able to repeat.
> 
> As much as I love LJ, even her presence isn't going to be enough to bring it home to Seattle any time soon.


i agree, i think the mercury will win wit diana taurasi!


----------



## Cometsbiggestfan (May 14, 2003)

KoBe & BeN GoRdOn! said:


> i agree, i think the mercury will win wit diana taurasi!



Meh.


----------



## 4ever_bball_fan (Aug 5, 2004)

Cometsbiggestfan said:


> Meh.



Don't like DT? Then I have to question your women's basketball fandom, because she is the real deal. I can't wait to see what the new coach gets out of the Mercury next year. They have a lot of really good talent around Diana, so once they get the run & gun going, there are not too many teams in the WNBA that will be able to keep up with them. It will take lots of young legs, and the younger players are typically not the best defensive players, so any team (a la Seattle, for instance) that can rebound well and get their transition game going, will be difficult to stop.

Connecticut will be able to play that style of ball, but Dydek won't be able to get to the other end of the court in time. Ashley Robinson will flourish in the new format...and don't count Sandora Irvin out in that system. I was very impressed with Irvin when I saw her in H-town the last time the Merc played the Comets here.

BTW, how are the Prarie View Ladies coming along with Coach Cooper and Coach Jackson? When can we come see a game?


----------



## Cometsbiggestfan (May 14, 2003)

4ever_bball_fan said:


> Don't like DT? Then I have to question your women's basketball fandom, because she is the real deal. I can't wait to see what the new coach gets out of the Mercury next year. They have a lot of really good talent around Diana, so once they get the run & gun going, there are not too many teams in the WNBA that will be able to keep up with them. It will take lots of young legs, and the younger players are typically not the best defensive players, so any team (a la Seattle, for instance) that can rebound well and get their transition game going, will be difficult to stop.
> 
> Connecticut will be able to play that style of ball, but Dydek won't be able to get to the other end of the court in time. Ashley Robinson will flourish in the new format...and don't count Sandora Irvin out in that system. I was very impressed with Irvin when I saw her in H-town the last time the Merc played the Comets here.
> 
> BTW, how are the Prarie View Ladies coming along with Coach Cooper and Coach Jackson? When can we come see a game?



Where did I ever say I didn't like DT? She's one of my favorite players. Meh to me means okay, whatever. 

I have no idea how PV's ladies are doing. I'll let you know when the first game is. I don't have a schedule yet.


----------



## 4ever_bball_fan (Aug 5, 2004)

Sorry, but I thought Meh was more than just indifferent.

Here's the PV schedule...you might have to look it up on the school's web site: 

www.pvamu.edu/pages/241.asp?CustomInt1=1297

Anyway, the Lady Cougars and Lady Panthers tip it up on December 20th, at 7:00 p.m. at Hoffeinz Povillian. I am going to try and make that game, since it is just before Christmas, there might not be a lot of people there.

We can at least "raise the roof" for CCoop!


----------



## Cometsbiggestfan (May 14, 2003)

I guess I'll go to every home game, except the 12/22/05 one.


----------



## HotGirlTracie (Oct 20, 2005)

The Monarchs will repeat...I repeat the Moarchs will repeat.


----------



## 4ever_bball_fan (Aug 5, 2004)

HotGirlTracie said:


> The Monarchs will repeat...I repeat the Moarchs will repeat.


I'm gonna remember that next year, Missy! LOL. They will be a team to be reckoned with. Last year they had the right mix of youth and vets. But, I still say that Phoenix will be a team to watch.

I am also looking forward to whom Minnesota picks up with that number one pick. That could make a load of difference for them. And what about Indiana? You just can't ignore a team with Catchings and Tan White on it. They need a little more scoring power on that team, so Tamika can float a little more...giving defenses even more headaches.

That is also one of the issues for Phoenix...DT needs to be able to float around and make things happen when the offense isn't clicking...instead of having to force things when plays break down. Hopefully Taurasi's frustration level will come down a bit, and we can love to hate her because she is beating our team, instead of hating the whiner we have seen a little too much of.

Hope you are doing well in school...both of you!


----------



## KoBe & BeN GoRdOn! (Aug 4, 2005)

Yes 50%
No 50%


----------



## HotGirlTracie (Oct 20, 2005)

4ever_bball_fan said:


> I'm gonna remember that next year, Missy! LOL. They will be a team to be reckoned with. Last year they had the right mix of youth and vets. But, I still say that Phoenix will be a team to watch.
> 
> I am also looking forward to whom Minnesota picks up with that number one pick. That could make a load of difference for them. And what about Indiana? You just can't ignore a team with Catchings and Tan White on it. They need a little more scoring power on that team, so Tamika can float a little more...giving defenses even more headaches.
> 
> ...




Hahaha! I think the Fever will win the East next year.

Monarchs>>>Phoenix and Conneticut next year


----------



## kah08 (Jul 13, 2005)

NO. I think Indiana or the Seattle will win the championship next season, I think Seattle will make a comeback to win again!! :biggrin:


----------



## 4ever_bball_fan (Aug 5, 2004)

kah08 said:


> NO. I think Indiana or the Seattle will win the championship next season, I think Seattle will make a comeback to win again!! :biggrin:


What do you think Donovan needs to do to get them back to the top? The bench was pretty much useless down the stretch last year, save for Batkovic...and I look for there to be more "new faces" this year for Sue and Lauren to bring up to their standards.

Who do you see out there that can help at the small forward and back-up guard positions? Tani is a keeper, imo.


----------



## KoBe & BeN GoRdOn! (Aug 4, 2005)

kah08 said:


> NO. I think Indiana or the Seattle will win the championship next season, I think Seattle will make a comeback to win again!! :biggrin:


that would be awesome!


----------



## 4ever_bball_fan (Aug 5, 2004)

Latest rumor going around is that DeMaya Walker is preggers...I am sure this will be verified soon, if true. I noted that she is no longer listed as active on the European team she was on, in Italy, I think.

That could create some problems for Sacto to repeat, don't you think?

Congrats to her and the baby's father, if this is a true report.


----------



## KoBe & BeN GoRdOn! (Aug 4, 2005)

4ever_bball_fan said:


> That could create some problems for Sacto to repeat, don't you think?


yes


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

4ever_bball_fan said:


> Latest rumor going around is that DeMaya Walker is preggers...I am sure this will be verified soon, if true. I noted that she is no longer listed as active on the European team she was on, in Italy, I think.
> 
> That could create some problems for Sacto to repeat, don't you think?
> 
> Congrats to her and the baby's father, if this is a true report.


It's true...

Walker expecting a child in April 


> Monarchs leading scorer DeMya Walker is four months pregnant and due in April with her first child.
> 
> The announcement comes two months after the Monarchs won the WNBA championship for the first time in franchise history.
> 
> ...


----------



## Cometsbiggestfan (May 14, 2003)

Is it too late to change my vote?


----------



## KoBe & BeN GoRdOn! (Aug 4, 2005)

Cometsbiggestfan said:


> Is it too late to change my vote?


yep, sorry


----------

